# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm cho mùa du lịch cao điểm

## hangnt

*Sắp xếp, phân loại hành lý thông minh để tránh mất thời gian ở trạm kiểm tra, mang theo thức ăn, nắm rõ quyền lợi khách hàng... là điều không phải ai cũng biết rõ.*

Mùa du lịch, mùa nghỉ lễ đã biến những chuyến tàu xe trở thành nỗi ám ảnh của không ít khách du lịch. Với số lượng quá đông hành khách đổ xô ra bến tàu xe, sân bay, bạn cần có những cách thông minh để “sống sót” qua mùa nghỉ lễ. Dưới đây là 10 mẹo nhỏ giúp bạn có những chuyến hành trình an toàn, tiết kiệm mà vẫn đáng nhớ.

*1. Chọn chỗ ngồi sớm*

Ngay sau khi đặt mua vé máy bay, hãy chọn luôn vị trí ghế ngồi, có thể là ghế gần cửa sổ, hay gần lối đi. Như thế bạn không cần phải tranh giành ghế với ai hết bởi số ghế sẽ được in trên vé của bạn rồi.



Chọn chỗ ngồi ưng ý để được thoải mái trong suốt chuyến bay
*2. Đến sân bay sớm*

Việc những chuyến bay trở nên quá tải hành khách và hãng bay yêu cầu bạn bay vào những chuyến tiếp theo, có thể là sau đó 1 tiếng, 2 tiếng hoặc lâu hơn nữa. Mọi tình huống đều có thể xảy ra vượt quá tầm kiểm soát. Vậy nên để không bị hoãn bay, mất quá nhiều thời gian ở sân bay, hãy đến sớm trước giờ bay ít nhất 2 tiếng.



Đến sân bay sớm để không bị hoãn chuyến bay.
*3. Tránh mất thời gian ở khu kiểm tra hành lý*

Hãy sắp xếp, phân loại hành lý một cách thật khoa học và dễ tìm để khi qua trạm kiểm tra, bạn sẽ không bị nhân viên yêu cầu dỡ vali cho họ kiểm tra. Những đồ vật (đồ điện tử, chất lỏng,...) không nên để trong hành lý mà nên để túi riêng ở ngoài.



Phân loại, sắp xếp hành lý một cách thông minh để tránh mất nhiều thời gian của bạn.
*4. Đóng gói hành lý cẩn thận*

Cũng ở khu kiểm tra hành lý, nếu hành lý của bạn quá cân, bạn sẽ phải mất thời gian xem xét để lại món đồ nào. Việc này có thể khiến bạn bị muộn chuyến bay và lại mất một khoảng thời gian không hề ngắn đợi đến chuyến bay tiếp theo.



Nên mang những đồ vật cá nhân nhỏ, gọn phù hợp với du lịch.
*5. Sử dụng điện thoại một cách thông minh*

Điện thoại lúc này trở thành vũ khí hữu hiệu khi bạn đi du lịch. Bạn hãy tận dụng triệt để chúng, có những ứng dụng như GateGuru được tích hợp bản đồ nơi bạn đến, ngoài ra còn hiển thị những khu ăn uống, vui chơi hay khách sạn cho người sử dụng. Hay ứng dụng Next Flight thông tin về những chuyến bay có trong ngày. Ngoài ra còn ứng dụng Expedia giúp du khách “book” khách sạn hay vé máy bay rất tiện lợi.



Tận dụng những ứng dụng trên smartphone của bạn để đặt phòng, vé,...
*6. Nắm rõ những quyền lợi của khách hàng*

Với bất cứ hãng bay nào đều sẽ có những điều khoản cũng như nghĩa vụ cho cả hai bên. Bạn cần nắm rõ và hiểu những quyền lợi mà mình được hưởng để không xảy ra những sự cố đáng tiếc.



Đọc kĩ những điều khoản và quyền lợi của khách hàng.
*7. Mang theo thức ăn*

Mang theo những đồ ăn nhẹ, ăn vặt như bánh quy, bánh ngọt, bánh mỳ hay hoa quả sấy khô sẽ giúp bạn lót dạ trong chuyến đi, kể cả khi bạn cảm thấy vẫn chưa tìm thấy quán ăn phù hợp với khẩu vị. Ngoài ra cũng nên mang theo bình nước rỗng, sau khi qua trạm kiểm tra hành lý đổ đầy nước để uống.



Nên mang theo một ít thức ăn nhẹ để lót dạ trong chuyến đi.
*8. Chuẩn bị một địa điểm du lịch dự phòng*

Trong trường hợp chuyến bay của bạn bị hoãn quá lâu, hay chuyển sang địa điểm du lịch dự phòng. Như thế sẽ giúp tiết kiệm kha khá thời gian và chắc chắn những điều bất ngờ trong chuyến đi sẽ mang lại những giây phút thú vị hơn phải không.



Bỏ túi một địa điểm du lịch dự phòng
*9. Kiểm tra thật kỹ vé đặt qua mạng*

Khi đặt vé máy bay ngay tại đại lý hoặc sân bay sẽ phần nào giảm thiểu những sai sót hơn là đặt qua mạng internet. Bạn có thể trực tiếp giải quyết những vấn đề phát sinh ngay với người đại diện mà không mất quá nhiều thủ tục cũng như thời gian.

*10. Chọn ngày nghỉ thông minh*

Vào những dịp lễ Tạ ơn, ngày đặt vé quá tải thường rơi vào thứ 3, thứ 4, chủ nhật và thứ hai. Còn Giáng sinh thì ngày có lượng người đặt vé nhiều rơi vào cuối tuần ngay trước kỳ nghỉ. Nếu lịch nghỉ của bạn không quá gấp gáp, hãy tránh đặt vé vào những ngày trên.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

